# Smartorstoopid



## David Baxter PhD (Jan 21, 2010)

This is VERY FAST , so be prepared.  You only have 8 seconds for each question. 

When it says you only have 8 seconds to answer the question, they aren't kidding!

Re-taking the test mixes up the questions so you can't gain anything there. 


Click on the Smartorstoopid link and have fun. 

Smartorstoopid


----------



## Mari (Jan 21, 2010)

Is 0.6 % stoopider than average statistically significant?  Mari


----------



## Jazzey (Jan 21, 2010)

Wow, you did well Mari.  I was at 23% :lol:


----------



## Mari (Jan 21, 2010)

Aww... thanks Jazzey. I am not sure why but as soon as they mentioned American Presidents my mind went blank and I missed the next two questions entirely! I wonder how many times some people ( :doctor: ) tried re-taking the test to try and up their score? :angel: Mari


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Jan 21, 2010)

Actually, I was surprised at how many I got, barring those like the one about The Chemical Brothers (like I've ever listened to them) - the one that I froze on was how many minutes in a day... I was trying to multiply 60 times 60 in my head and then I remembered there aren't 60 hours in a day and then the question disappearedf... :lol:


----------



## Jazzey (Jan 22, 2010)

Ditto - I froze on that one.  But, I did manage the American president.  It's the 8 seconds thing that sank me. I have never been good at time limited stuff - I freeze.  mg:

(not that I would ever make excuses...I'll take the 23% )


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Jan 22, 2010)

That 60 hours in a day thing was funny, though. I felt like Homer Simpson when he panicked, dialed the operator, and said, "Quick! Operator! What's the number for 911?". :homer:


----------



## Jazzey (Jan 22, 2010)

:lol:  I've given up on the answer Dr. Baxter...:homer: :homer:

I felt like I was back in University on multiple choice exams...Eenie, minie, mo..."A", "B", or "C"...Quick now..Where's the dunce smiley when you need it?


----------



## Meg (Jan 22, 2010)

Phew!!  I'm smart.  What a relief.


----------



## forgetmenot (Jan 22, 2010)

I will not try that again how frustrating i am so stoopider i can't believe it  I just started putting anything down just so i could get an answer in.


----------



## SilentNinja (Jan 23, 2010)

i got 14 correct but i didnt know the answers to any... so it was all guessing! Im stooopid! but it doesnt bother me.. its stuff i never had to or needed to know about the stoooopid world! lol


----------

